# Sparkalloid twice in SP?



## Andy419 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Quick question -- can you use sparkalloid more thane once?

My SP was very clear after adding sparkalloid (as per the instructions) so I racked to a fermentation bucket in order to back sweeten with sugar. While racking I disturbed some gunk and it transferred also. After mixing the sugar and adding some more lemon juice, the SP is fairly cloudy again. Should I just wait to see if it clears or can I use Sparkalloid again? I would like to have this ready by next weekend if at all possible.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2010)

Can you yes, will it possibly strip some flavor and color, probably. Id personally just give it some more time cause it most likely will fall out in a week or 2.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 10, 2010)

Since you added an additional bottle of lemon juice, you should have plenty of flavor in there. You might be OK giving it another shot of Sparkolloid. It'll increase the chances of having it ready next week.


----------



## Andy419 (Jun 11, 2010)

THANK you both!


----------

